# Do I have a fertile egg?



## Ccisdacute1 (7 mo ago)

I found what I believe is a duck egg in the forest it was cold and alone. I’m guessing the egg rolled from the nest or something but couldn’t find one in sight. When the egg was found there was nothing in it and now 3 days later I see this. (Check attached photos) I’ve never hatched an egg before but I think I’m doing something right?? Any help would be great!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see anything other than the yolk. Give a couple more days and look for vein development.


----------



## Ccisdacute1 (7 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I don't see anything other than the yolk. Give a couple more days and look for vein development.


I thought the same but when I first found the egg it was clear! So somethings definitely happening. This circle recently formed it wasn’t there yesterday. Yesterday it was a little dark speck and now it’s this!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fact it's being kept warm could cause the yolk to be more predominate. Look for the veins. That's your absolute certainty that it's fertile.

And if it is, what next?


----------



## Ccisdacute1 (7 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> The fact it's being kept warm could cause the yolk to be more predominate. Look for the veins. That's your absolute certainty that it's fertile.
> 
> And if it is, what next?


Thank you!


----------

